
Ergonomics of the Symbolics Lisp Machine (2012) - snazz
http://web.archive.org/web/20190310231110/http://lispm.de/symbolics-lisp-machine-ergonomics
======
snazz
I linked to the Internet Archive so as not to give the little board the hug of
death, but I didn’t actually check the link to be sure it works and cannot
edit it any longer. Apparently crawlers are blocked on lispm.de.

Here’s the original URL: [http://lispm.de/symbolics-lisp-machine-
ergonomics](http://lispm.de/symbolics-lisp-machine-ergonomics)

